# Digital Photo to Canvas Print



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone recommend an online service that can make a canvas print out of a digital photo for me?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.photobox.co.uk/services.html


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Andy

I've used photobox before for prints and am quite chuffed with the results.

Have you had experience of their canvas prints?


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

I've had canvasses done before from photobox. Very happy with them.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Great.

They do a 600 x 400 for Â£85, my only concern is that the original digital pic is in a different proportion i.e. 800 x 600.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Widget said:


> Great.
> 
> They do a 600 x 400 for Â£85, my only concern is that the original digital pic is in a different proportion i.e. 800 x 600.


Then crop it. :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No need to roll your eyes, knob jockey.

I haven't got a great deal to lose through cropping, look:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/Holly0370a.JPG

Or do you think it'll be okay?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> *No need to roll your eyes*, knob jockey.
> 
> I haven't got a great deal to lose through cropping, look:
> 
> ...


He always does that - it's a term of endearement from Kell. :wink:

Cropping looks marginal. Do they have a preview service?

edit: nice pic BTW


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Gary

Not a bad picture from a mobile phone, is it?

Just 3 seconds beforehand:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/Holly0367a.JPG

Women!!


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Don't crop it, use image resize and retain proportions, Photoshop CSII


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raptoruk said:


> Don't crop it, use image resize and retain proportions, Photoshop CSII


Is that easy enough to do for non Adobe PS afficionados?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Easy, will post 2night....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

raptoruk said:


> Don't crop it, use image resize and retain proportions, Photoshop CSII


Well that's not gonna work because it's still not going to fitthe canvas without leaving white strips on it. And besides, there's no need to resize it to fit - photobox would take care of all that for you when you add it.

As for the knobjockey comment...cheers for that...I'll ignore it for the present and try to be as constructive as possible given your obvious lack of ability to accept the bleedin' obvious. ie if your picture doesn't fit the size they want, you're going to have to crop it somewhere along the line.

If the picture you took fills the frame, then you're going to lose some detail - unless, you want white lines at the top and bottom of your canvas.

(The reason for this is that digital shots seem to be in 6 x 4.5 as opposed to the more traditional 6 x 4 which is the proportion of the frame.)

Could look good if you used them as a frame, but they'd be uneven. You could make the shot smaller within the canvas and have white space all around (ensuring that you make it even at the top and the sides and leave a bigger white space at the bottom - a framers' technique as visually if the're all the same the shot will look like it's falling off the bottom of the frame.

However, having downloaded your shot and cropped it myself, I don't think you'd lose so much that you need worry - shot below is is 6 x 4 proportion:










Your only concern would be blowing it up that big from a camera phone, but I assume that's why you've gone for a canvas as opposed to a large photo print because the quality (probably) wouldn't be enough to blow it up that big.

So, is that clear enough for you now? Tit.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Kell. The original photo is a higher quality. I just shrunk it in order to use the forum gallery for posting purposes.



Kell said:


> So, is that clear enough for you now? Tit.


Crystal.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Kell said:


> raptoruk said:
> 
> 
> > Don't crop it, use image resize and retain proportions, Photoshop CSII
> ...


Twas not me who called U a knobjockey......


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Isn't "knobjockey" a fairly light insult, almost jokey - say like "gaylord" used to be. I'd say "tit" was a bit stronger, but what do I know.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm aware of that.

I was quoting your comment as I don't think it's necessary to resize anything as photobox do it anyway and I also don't think it would solve the specific problem.

Unfortunately, the only answer to get one picture to fit into another shape is to lose some of it. :?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

I couldnâ€™t care less about the comment, I was just stating the fact that I did not say itâ€¦you quoted my quote and saidâ€¦â€™ As for the knobjockey comment...â€™ without referring to anybody elseâ€¦ 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Widget said:


> Thanks Gary
> 
> Not a bad picture from a mobile phone, is it?
> 
> ...


Quite two different piccies there Widget within a 3 second timing  :lol: . Love this one above :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Try www.canvasesrus.co.uk seem reasonable and have seen some of their work.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> raptoruk said:
> 
> 
> > Don't crop it, use image resize and retain proportions, Photoshop CSII
> ...


Even with Microsoft Office Picture Manager it's very easy.

If you know how to work a calculator, you can work out how much to crop off. All I can say is that whenever you crop any of your photos, do a 'save as' as opposed to a save so that you can always revert back to the previous version.

Likewise, if you make any pictures smaller to fit a size you want to print, then, again, do a save as. Once you make them smaller, you can't make them bigger again.

If you need a hand, feel free to email me pics and I can resize them for you.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Not a bad picture from a mobile phone, is it?


Just to add to my earlier comment, the 2 pics I had 'canvassed' were taken with a SLR. I'm not sure how a mobile phone quality pic will look once blown up...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

damo said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad picture from a mobile phone, is it?
> ...


Well, my little 5mp auto camera blew up to an A2 print with no pixelation. But even my new N95 which is also 5mp takes shots which are about a 6th of the size in terms of file size. So there won't be as much detail. I'd be concerned if trying to blow it up for a print, but not so much for a canvas.

I'd imagine that putting it on canvas won't be so bad as part of the charm of canvas is the texture of the canvas itself. A little pixelation won't be so bad.

However. Photobox are quite good in that when you upload pictures that they deem to be of too little resolution, they won't let you print them.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Enough about the canvas print ...have we established who's a knobjockey, who's a tit and who's the gaylord here? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm the knobjockey, widget's a tit and as for the gaylord...if the cap fits Neil...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> I'm the knobjockey, widget's a tit and as for the gaylord...if the cap fits Neil...


 :lol:

If you're referring to a 'Jimmy Hat' type of cap Kell all I can say is ...I'm flattered! :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The J, the I, the M, the M, the Y, the J, the I, the M, it's Jimmeee, it's jimmeeeeeee.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> The J, the I, the M, the M, the Y, the J, the I, the M, it's Jimmeee, it's jimmeeeeeee.


 :lol:

LMFAO.

I knew you'd think of that one. Oh, the good old days eh? :wink:


----------



## archi (Dec 13, 2007)

Well !

I think you got the information almost. are you talking about photo canvas ??


----------

